# Food Safety News - 10/18/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 18, 2021)

*CDC, FDA, and FSIS work outbreak data to find best preventive practices*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 18, 2021 12:06 am
The Interagency Food Safety Analytics Collaboration (IFSAC) has released its findings for 2019 for the sources of Salmonella, Escherichia coli O157, Listeria monocytogenes, and Campylobacter in 1,532 foodborne disease outbreaks. IFSAC’s newest annual report, “Foodborne illness source attribution estimates for 2019 for Salmonella, Escherichia coli O157, Listeria monocytogenes, and Campylobacter using multi-year outbreak surveillance data, United States” is now available. The IFSAC is... Continue Reading

*Poland gets go-ahead to send poultry to the U.S.*
By News Desk on Oct 18, 2021 12:04 am
Poland has been given the green light to export poultry products to the United States. The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has reviewed Poland’s poultry laws, regulations, and inspection system, and judged they are equivalent to the Poultry Products Inspection Act (PPIA), and the United States food safety inspection system. Products from poultry... Continue Reading


*FDA warns Seattle food firm about violating import regulations*
By News Desk on Oct 18, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

